# car/steering wheel shakes and shudders above 60mph on '01 Sentra SE



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

I just bought a 2001 Sentra SE, and when I was driving the car home the car was shuddering like crazy above 60mph. I assumed it was the balance on the tires and went to get them balanced. It helped, but sometimes the car will still shudder above 60mph. Like today I was going to work, and the car was shuddering. Then on the way home it wasn't doing it. Basically the steering wheel shudders back and forth, and you can see the radar detector on the windshield bobbing up and down. Like I said, this happens about 50% of the time I drive above 60, the other half of the time the steering wheel will still shudder slighty, but not to the point that its annoying. I had the balance rechecked, and its good. What could this be? Bad tire? Bad CV joints? Any ideas?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go have them road force test the tires.......cv joints shouldn't be bad this soon


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i get it sometimes too i got a 97...but only above 70 then around 90 it goes away..i just deal with it n hold it tigher n its gone lol


i hope you find out whats wrong with it


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

What is a "road force test", and where can I get one?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

discount tire does it, most places should have a road force machine, that's basically how they test if the tire is good or bad.

also check the rims, maybe a rim is bent or warped?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

This is highly unlikely being that it's a 2001 but check the balljoints as well. If they got messed up and it never got taken care of you could have some shit up in the balljoint causing it as well.

But like chimmike said have the tire test done first


----------



## THE TOOTH (Jul 23, 2004)

You might also just need an alignment, or tire balancing.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> also check the rims, maybe a rim is bent or warped?


i got my money on that. and you will need an alignment as well.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

have you hit anything? curb checked? like mike said the CV joints shouldnt be bad yet.


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

I just got the car, and basically all i've done to it so far is balance the wheels. I'm gonna do the tire test next (does Pepboys do this?) and see if its one of the tires or rims. Alignment on the car seems fine because the car does not pull, and the steering wheel is straight when I drive it straight, anyways how could alignment cause this type of shuddering?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

svasica said:


> I just got the car, and basically all i've done to it so far is balance the wheels. I'm gonna do the tire test next (does Pepboys do this?) and see if its one of the tires or rims. Alignment on the car seems fine because the car does not pull, and the steering wheel is straight when I drive it straight, anyways how could alignment cause this type of shuddering?


where do you live? my bet is you have a bent wheel or a messed up belt in the tyre. mr tire does the best job. www.mrtire.com


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

I live in New Jersey. I HOPE its not a bent rim. I'm prayin its just a belt in one of the tires is shifted. If I got the tire road tested at one of these places they could tell me whether its the tire or rim? Does Pepboys do this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go to discount tire or tire kingdom or somewhere like that. i hate pepboys.


----------

